# Flow meter (to measure gallons used)



## im4snow (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm trying to measure how much water flows through a given appliance....hot water heater for example, or even an open loop geothermal heat pump.

My understanding is I can buy some type of inline flow meter. 

Can anyone point me to a source that sells a device like this??


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

im4snow said:


> i'm trying to measure how much water flows through a given appliance....hot water heater for example, or even an open loop geothermal heat pump.
> 
> My understanding is i can buy some type of inline flow meter.
> 
> Can anyone point me to a source that sells a device like this??


grainger.com


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

www.google.com


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

That's a broad question with many different answers depending on what you’re trying to measure. Instantaneous flow or total flow over a given amount of time? Do you need to plot flow rates at specific time periods? Will this be a hot water application or cold only? Are you trying to track btu los/gain per flow rate? Lots of different devices for different applications. What are you trying to determine specifically?


----------



## im4snow (Sep 28, 2008)

protechplumbing said:


> That's a broad question with many different answers depending on what you’re trying to measure. Instantaneous flow or total flow over a given amount of time? Do you need to plot flow rates at specific time periods? Will this be a hot water application or cold only? Are you trying to track btu los/gain per flow rate? Lots of different devices for different applications. What are you trying to determine specifically?


Thanks for the reply....and sorry for my delayed response.

It can be cold water measure. One, I'd like to measure my hot water consumption in gallons over time.....I can put something on the cold water supply line (so hot or cold won't matter). Why do I want to do this??? Because I'm a bit crazy probably. 

Also, for an open loop geothermal heat pump, I'd like to do the same thing....measure it's water consumption over time....just so I have these numbers in my head.

Of course I ultimately want to use the data for work decisions (home building) but not sure how yet.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds like a plain old 5/8" water meter should work for your application.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I have used plain old water meters to divide 2 units within a building that wanted to pay for only the water they used. Worked good.


----------

